# Jamaica Visit Smoke



## chrishydro (Jul 15, 2012)

Got back today from a few days in Jamaica, with that said once again the smoke is fantastic. So good this time my GF and I got a mason jar and stashed our stuff on the property survivor style. Not that it is hard to get at all. When we went downtown to shop (like ten shops in a row) every shop I went to offered me weed. I mean like right inside the store by people selling tshirts. The cabbies all asked, the bartenders, the pool guy, the maids I rented a canoe and the guy that rented it to me offered as well. I have never been anywhere when every damm person you meet wants to sell you weed. lol Great place to visit, great smoke and fantastic people all together.


Cant wait to go back and dig up my stash. lol


----------



## Jersey'sFinest (Aug 19, 2012)

Sounds like Heaven 
Buddy of mine went down there, one of the guys he picked up from said, "Look at de crys-Tals, Mon. Eeet's Glis-ten-ing."
Excellent.


----------



## Benelli (Nov 29, 2012)

My wife and I are headed to Negril from the 18-23rd of December and we are pretty amped about it. It will be my first time and I would love to get up into the mtns for a "ganja tour"


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 29, 2012)

so, what about beans? you bring any back? how was the smoke......peace


----------



## kvnbeach (Nov 29, 2012)

I went to Montego Bay. Stayed in an all inclusive resort called Secrets Wild Orchid. I got everything I needed from my bartender, including some good Columbia flake. Nothing like smoking a Cuban, sippin XO, with my wife. Hell yea. 

We ventured out everywhere.That's me jumping off a 40' cliff at world famous Rick's Cafe. See the rasta man in the cliff smokin a doobie? No.There's a better pic. This was in Negril. Like I said we did everything; swim with the dolphins, hiked up Dunn's River, Parasailing. Here's my wife parasailing. This also was in Negril. It was an extremely windy day and we were way the hell up there

I found this in the sand at the resort. Here are some random Pics U figure it out!

The view from our 5th floor roomOur room up therYes meRick's CafeJamaica has some of the best hospitality u'll ever meet. They have ther own language so they can talk in front of u without u knowing. We went in April of 2010, my 40th bday. The all inclusive was $8,000 for 15 days, the excursions were a couple thousand more not including all the weed I bought. I got some badass hash too. I also got some black crap that I threw away. The weed was OK, it has seeds in it, so you should be selective. Let the man know who is serving you, that you what the good shit, the indo. I like how I got it. No weight, buy the stem. They hold up a 4-6" stem with nugz on it and say $20, u say no, the price is now $10. Remember though, it is illegal and the cops are corrupt and ther had been 400 murders in Jamaica(pop2.7milioon) by April. New York City doesnt have that many murders.


----------

